# Orbea Force



## Zycler (Sep 5, 2006)

Hello,
I'm looking at buying an Orbea Force. Looks like it's an '02-'03. I haven't been able to find much information about it. Does anyone in the forum have any information as far as geometry, riding characteristics, original price, any particular problems with this frame, etc?
Thanks for your help. Looking forward to becoming an Orbea rider!


----------

